# hostapd: Failed to set interface wlo1 into AP mode

## yufw

I want to set my laptop as wifi hotspot for my Android phone. I have installed hostapd and I have following configuration in /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf,

```
ssid=test

wpa_passphrase=secretpassword

interface=wlo1

bridge=br0

auth_algs=3

channel=7

driver=nl80211

hw_mode=g

logger_stdout=-1

logger_stdout_level=2

max_num_sta=5

rsn_pairwise=CCMP

wpa=2

wpa_key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

wpa_pairwise=TKIP CCMP
```

but hostpad.service just failed to start as I can see from this command,

```
# systemctl status hostapd

● hostapd.service - Hostapd IEEE 802.11 AP, IEEE 802.1X/WPA/WPA2/EAP/RADIUS Authenticator

   Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib64/systemd/system/hostapd.service; disabled)

   Active: failed (Result: exit-code) since Fri 2014-06-13 15:23:54 CST; 16min ago

  Process: 10278 ExecStart=/usr/sbin/hostapd /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf (code=exited, status=1/FAILURE)

 Main PID: 10278 (code=exited, status=1/FAILURE)

Jun 13 15:23:54 gentoo systemd[1]: Started Hostapd IEEE 802.11 AP, IEEE 802.1X/WPA/WPA2/EAP/RADIUS Authenticator.

Jun 13 15:23:54 gentoo hostapd[10278]: Configuration file: /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf

Jun 13 15:23:54 gentoo hostapd[10278]: nl80211: Failed to set interface wlo1 into AP mode

Jun 13 15:23:54 gentoo hostapd[10278]: nl80211 driver initialization failed.

Jun 13 15:23:54 gentoo systemd[1]: hostapd.service: main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE

Jun 13 15:23:54 gentoo systemd[1]: Unit hostapd.service entered failed state.

```

I have searched the web, and it says NetworkManager may make hostapd not work, but I do not use NetworkManager. What's more, whenever I start the hostapd.service, wlo1 goes from up to down. Could someone help me?

----------

## yufw

It turned out that I didn't set up my network bridge so I shouldn't have the bridge line in hostapd.conf.

----------

